# Hoyt Alphamax 35 for sale



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Arrow rest*

Sorry, it has a NAP Quicktune *3000* microadjustable arrow rest.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*AM35 Pics*

Here are a couple of pics. The original string and cables are also included.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bow is sold, thanks.*

Bow is sold, thanks.


----------

